# Call of Duty 5 World At War runs Slow Why?



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi i have a HP pavillion dv6000 and i have baught the new Call of Duty 5 World at War game. Installing is ok however when it comes to playing the game it is incredibaly slow. This has baffuled me because my computer is compatible with the game. I did a little recearch and found that not only is it compatible, it is way above minimum requirments.

Below is a link of the rrsut i got when seeing if the laptop was compatible with the laptop:

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/bonus/t/analysis2.tmpl?registration_option_id=7965


Also i did numerous things like closing as many programs as possible to speed up the game but with no look.

Please help

In a attatchment below is a document that states everything thats in the laptop to help you out

Many Many thanks

Danny


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Is there anyone out there who can help me please:sigh::sigh:


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you want help, please post your specs. I can not open potentialy dangerous attachments on this computer.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the problem is your video card, the Geforce 8400GS is a low end card, and it has a 64 bit memory interface, it will struggle to run the next gen games, the problem of systemrequirementslab is that it states that ur video card passes the minimum requirements just because its number (8400) is higher than the min vcard required (eg. 6600 or 6800)


----------



## chaplainDMK (Nov 28, 2008)

RockmasteR said:


> the problem is your video card, the Geforce 8400GS is a low end card, and it has a 64 bit memory interface, it will struggle to run the next gen games, the problem of systemrequirementslab is that it states that ur video card passes the minimum requirements just because its number (8400) is higher than the min vcard required (eg. 6600 or 6800)


Err no it doesent, i failed the test with a 7300 GT lol...


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

That’s strange chaplainDMK…

Morgiee, it would help us if you were to use Start > Run > DXDIAG to learn your system specs and compare them to the minimum hardware requirements and recommended hardware.



http://www.cod4forums.com/index.php?showtopic=16673 said:


> not sure whether to put this here or cod5 bit... oh well. As taken from fudzilla (original here)
> 
> has this unofficial from fudzilla for a while, but I then took this STRAIGHT FROM EULA FOR BETA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone who replied

However....... ............

what does this all mean

What should i do to make this game work and run smoothly?

Im not highly advanced in IT just Yet lol


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

We're trying to figure out your specs first so that we can help you! We're not magicians.

Valdeam


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

he posted his specs look at that attachment GEEZ!

try running the game as XP [email protected] and ADMINISTRATOR

right click on the game's .EXE file and right click on it
go into properties
under the tab Compatibility
run as XP SP2
run as admin


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is my whole computer spec if anyone doesn't want to open the attatchment. The attatchment is clean im not that type of person who puts viruses on them, i dont even know how lol:


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/7/2008, 11:41:04
Machine name: ****************-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Pavilion dv6700 Notebook PC 
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5750 @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1120MB used, 3208MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 8400M GS
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0427&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_A1
Display Memory: 1008 MB
Dedicated Memory: 241 MB
Shared Memory: 767 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 720 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.6743 (English)
DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 5263360 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4767-11CF-DB69-C71001C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0427
SubSys ID: 0x30CC103C
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_103C30CC&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5384 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/12/2007 18:29:46, 1747936 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_103C30CC&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5384 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/12/2007 18:29:46, 1747936 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: HP Remote Control HID Device
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0xBEEF, 0xFEED
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: HP Remote Control HID Device
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0xBEEF, 0xFEED
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2832
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard with HP QLB
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: HpqKbFiltr
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: HpqKbFiltr.sys, 6/19/2007 00:12:04, 16768 bytes
| Driver: wdfcoinstaller01005.dll, 11/2/2006 14:09:50, 1419232 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 02:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 02:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 1/21/2008 02:23:23, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 02:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 02:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 02:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn0138
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 1/21/2008 02:23:01, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/21/2008 02:23:20, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/21/2008 02:23:20, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 26.5 GB
Total Space: 140.8 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: FUJITSU MHZ2160BH G2

Drive: D:
Free Space: 2.3 GB
Total Space: 11.8 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: FUJITSU MHZ2160BH G2

Drive: E:
Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632N ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:02, 67072 bytes

Drive: F:
Model: VGBYJW H6V0T638 SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:02, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_135C103C&REV_02\4&B11AF31&0&00E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express PCI Express Root Port - 2A01
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A01&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_0C\3&E89B380&0&08
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:01, 151096 bytes

Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A00&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_0C\3&E89B380&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2850&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&F9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:00, 17976 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:00, 45112 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:00, 21560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:00, 110136 bytes

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&D8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:22, 53760 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 2849
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2849&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&E5
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:01, 151096 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2841
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2841&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&E1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:01, 151096 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283F&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&E0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:01, 151096 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283A&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&D7
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 39424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 194560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:46:05, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2836&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&EF
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 39424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 194560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:46:05, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2835&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&D1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 194560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2834&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&D0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 194560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2832&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&EA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 194560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2831&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&E9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 194560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2830&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&E8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 194560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:03, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2829&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&FA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 7.08.0000.1012 (English), 9/29/2007 23:03:12, 308248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8M LPC Interface Controller - 2815
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2815&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_03\3&E89B380&0&F8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:01, 16440 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_F3\3&E89B380&0&F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:01, 151096 bytes

Name: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_12\4&1883782A&0&4CF0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rixdptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0012 (Japanese), 3/22/2007 05:02:04, 37376 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\rixdicon.dll, 5/7/2005 19:06:00, 16480 bytes

Name: Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_12\4&1883782A&0&4AF0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys, 6.00.0002.0003 (Japanese), 2/24/2007 21:42:22, 39936 bytes

Name: RICOH OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_05\4&1883782A&0&48F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:21, 61952 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:21, 53376 bytes

Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_22\4&1883782A&0&49F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 02:23:21, 88576 bytes

Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_12\4&1883782A&0&4BF0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\snymsico.dll, 1.00.0000.9120 (English), 9/4/2004 10:00:00, 90112 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimsptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0010 (Japanese), 1/23/2007 23:40:20, 42496 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_01\4&2EE70BA2&0&00E5
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys, 6.197.0917.2007 (English), 9/17/2007 23:17:36, 98816 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0427&SUBSYS_30CC103C&REV_A1\4&1C8BE6B&0&0008
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 8231584 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 5263360 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 385024 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 1825792 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 7098368 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 8534560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 86016 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisps.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 6541312 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 5611520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgames.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 3407872 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 3330048 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccss.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 458752 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmobls.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 1212416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 2854912 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 3698688 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 3715072 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccs.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 229376 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 45056 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwss.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 2486272 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwssr.dll, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 2519040 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcolor.exe, 7.15.0011.6743 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 147456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.01.0001.0000 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 356352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwsapps.xml, 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 18278 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapps.xml, 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 158453 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsp.chm, 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 170201 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3d.chm, 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 91094 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmob.chm, 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 54988 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvwks.chm, 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 174650 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvuninst.exe, 1.01.0001.0000 (English), 11/7/2007 08:45:48, 356352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 7181 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 795104 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.cpl, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplui.exe, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpluir.dll, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvexpbar.dll, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplara.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspara.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dara.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobara.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpldan.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspdan.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3ddan.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobdan.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpldeu.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspdeu.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3ddeu.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobdeu.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplell.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspell.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dell.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobell.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpleng.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspeng.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3deng.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobeng.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplesn.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspesn.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3desn.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobesn.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplesm.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspesm.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3desm.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobesm.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplfin.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspfin.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dfin.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobfin.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplfra.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspfra.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dfra.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobfra.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplheb.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspheb.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dheb.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobheb.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplhun.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsphun.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dhun.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobhun.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplita.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspita.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dita.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobita.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpljpn.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspjpn.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3djpn.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobjpn.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplkor.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspkor.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dkor.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobkor.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplnld.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspnld.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dnld.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobnld.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplnor.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspnor.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dnor.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobnor.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplplk.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspplk.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dplk.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobplk.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplptg.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspptg.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dptg.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobptg.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplptb.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspptb.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dptb.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobptb.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplrus.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsprus.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3drus.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobrus.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplsky.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspsky.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dsky.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobsky.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplslv.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspslv.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dslv.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobslv.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplsve.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspsve.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dsve.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobsve.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpltha.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsptha.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dtha.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobtha.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpltrk.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsptrk.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dtrk.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobtrk.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplchs.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspchs.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dchs.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobchs.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplcht.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspcht.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dcht.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobcht.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 35328 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod100.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 11/7/2007 00:05:00, 35328 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,,
CoreVolume Filter,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink Demultiplexer(NoneScramble),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3930
CyberLink Audio Decoder (QP),0x00200900,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0008.4701
PDR MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PDM1Splter.ax,2.03.0000.1118
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
CoreAVC Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,CoreAVC.ax,0.00.0000.0004
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2226
Dirac Source,0x00600000,0,0,DiracSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Matroska Source,0x00600000,0,0,MatroskaSplitter.ax,1.00.0002.0007
MainConcept (MCE) MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,mceesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0026
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
PDR TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,pdtsinfo.ax,1.00.0000.1926
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink MP3/WAV Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,P2GMP3Wrap.ax,3.07.0000.0515
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink ATSC Parental Control,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRATSCParentalControl.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1627
CyberLink DDR,0x00200000,1,0,PDRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
Matroska Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MatroskaSplitter.ax,1.00.0002.0007
PDR Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,CLVideoStabilizer.ax,2.00.0000.1730
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,P2GAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.4417
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRdemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.6019
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
LogMeIn Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,racodec.ax,4.00.0000.0784
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,PDSubYUY2.ax,2.05.0000.2923
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,PDDVBuffer.ax,2.00.0000.2607
ReTimeStamp Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ReTimeStamp.ax,1.00.0000.0001
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,P2GEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.2911
Cyberlink Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0813
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.3111
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PDAVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0000.0724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,realmediasplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
QuickPlay Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRResample.ax,4.00.0000.0126
PDR Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.5607
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18115
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MainConcept MPEG Splitter,0x00600002,1,2,mcspmpeg.ax,1.01.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcdsmpeg.ax,1.01.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Video Decoder,0x00400001,1,1,mcdsmpeg.ax,1.01.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,mcesmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mcevmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mceampeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,mcmuxmpeg.ax,1.30.4178.0000
CyberLink DVB Subtitle Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRDvbSub.ax,1.00.0000.3321
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,PDAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.1318
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PDDVMrd.ax,2.01.0000.2211
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6001.18000
WS Mpeg2 Dec,0x00500010,1,1,WS_Mpg2Dec.ax,2.00.0000.0000
PDR Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PDaudfx.ax,6.01.0000.0213
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Pipe Switch,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRPipSwch.ax,1.00.0000.0725
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,P2GVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2310
CyberLink XDS Codec,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRxdscodec.ax,1.00.0000.1016
PDR SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDSShot.ax,1.00.0000.2617
Cyberlink Byte Counter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDByteCounter.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink Editing Service 4.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,cledtkrn.dll,4.01.0000.1814
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
PDR MPEG-4 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,PDM4Splt.ax,1.00.0000.4122
CyberLink File Map Sink,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRFMSnk.ax,1.00.0000.0810
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18115
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PDR TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,PDTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
muvee HXImage Filter,0x00200000,1,1,HXImageFilter.ax,6.00.0020.0015
LEAD Ogg Multiplexer,0x00400000,1,1,LMOggMux.dll,1.00.0000.0016
MediaWriter Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MediaWriter.ax,6.00.0020.0015
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink SnapShot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDSnapShot.ax,1.00.0003.0026
LogMeIn Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,racodec.ax,4.00.0000.0784
CyberLink CD+G Source,0x00600000,0,1,CLCdgSource.ax,1.00.0000.1230
CyberLink CD+G Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLCdgDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.1326
CyberLink WMV/WMA Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,2,CLWMFDemux.ax,1.00.0000.1302
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,P2GRGL.ax,2.00.0000.3328
QuickPlay MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRMpgVEnc.ax,5.00.0000.4811
P2G Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAud.ax,6.01.0000.3601
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
_ VSO Preview Filter,0x00200000,0,1,VsoVprev.ax,3.00.0001.0043
CyberLink File Map Source,0x00200000,0,1,PCMRFMSrc.ax,1.00.0000.0810
FLV File Source,0x00200000,0,2,FLV.ax,2006.02.0028.0001
PDR Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.4214
CyberLink Teletext Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,PCMRttxdec.ax,2.05.0000.4804
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3202
CyberLink YUY2 DeInterlace,0x00200000,1,1,PDDitlYUY2.ax,2.01.0000.1715
CoreImgSrc,0x00000000,0,0,,
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2030
Cyberlink TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRTSInfo.ax,1.00.0000.2419
CyberLink AudioCD (CD+G) Filter,0x00600000,0,2,CLAudioCD.AX,5.05.0000.4223
PDR DVSD Modifier,0x00200000,1,1,dvsdModifier.ax,1.00.0000.0930
PDR MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PDM2Splter.ax,2.03.0000.1118
Dirac Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,DiracSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0000
CyberLink AudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDAudAna.dll,2.00.0000.1520
CyberLink Scene Detect Filter 2,0x00200000,1,1,PDScnDt2.dll,1.01.0000.3814
muvee Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,muveeSource.ax,6.00.0020.0015
PDR Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,PDDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5224
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1017
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDSubPic.ax,3.00.0000.0728
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.01.0000.2928
CoreMovSrc,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.0805
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,P2Gm2spliter.ax,2.04.0000.2301
QuickPlay Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5609
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
CyberLink VAudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDVAudAna.dll,1.01.0000.0826
CyberLink EPG Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMREpgDec.ax,1.00.0000.2917
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0001.0213
CyberLink Audio VolumeBooster,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVB.ax,1.00.0000.1008
PDR MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PDVidEnc.ax,6.03.0001.1522
CyberLink DV Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDDVTCR.ax,2.01.0000.1524
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CoreAAC Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreAAC.ax,1.01.0000.0642
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1508
QuickPlay SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRSShot.ax,1.00.0000.2617
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Ogg Source,0x00600001,0,0,OggSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,PCMRLine21.ax,4.00.0000.8419
PDR H.264/AVC Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,pd264dec.ax,1.07.0000.2029
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2625
LEAD Ogg Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,LMOggSpl.dll,1.00.0000.0021
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,realmediasplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Frame Drop Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDFrameDrop.ax,1.00.0000.0713
PDR Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PDAUD.ax,6.01.0000.4420
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
QuickPlay Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2304
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,P2Gm1spliter.ax,2.04.0000.2301
PDR MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PDMpgMux.ax,5.01.0000.0725
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuNRWrapper.ax,1.00.0000.1318
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuts.ax,1.00.0000.2108
PDR M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PDM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2017
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CoreCaption Filter,0x00000000,0,0,,
Cyberlink File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,P2GReader.ax,3.00.0000.3016
CyberLink M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,P2GM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2017
QuickPlay MPEG Video Encoder 2,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRMpgVEnc2.ax,5.00.0000.1206
FLV Decoder,0x00200000,0,2,FLVDec.ax,2007.01.0020.0001
PDR File Reader (Async),0x00200000,0,1,PDReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDump.ax,3.00.0000.7122
CyberLink Transform Tee,0x00200000,1,1,PDTee.ax,3.00.0000.3130
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,realmediasplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (QP),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.7602
CyberLink Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1017
CoreNullXfrm Filter,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,YCTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
Cyberlink TS Filter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRTSFF.ax,1.00.0000.2419
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.02.0000.3028
CyberLink SBE Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PCMRsbe.ax,2.00.0000.2305
PDR Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDump.ax,4.00.0000.6217
CyberLink DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDVDump.ax,2.01.0034.0028
PDR TimeStretch Filter(CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
CyberLink PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,P2GPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PDR Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
Ogg Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,OggSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink MPEGV Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRmpegvanalyzer.ax,2.00.0000.2305
mvAudioScope,0x00200000,1,0,mvAudioScope.ax,6.00.0020.0015
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRmp3wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,0.07.0000.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18063
muvee Video Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvvanalyse.ax,6.00.0016.0000
muvee Music Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvmanalyse.ax,6.00.0016.0000
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Splitter,0x00400001,1,2,muveespmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0012
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00400001,1,1,muveedsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0077
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Video Decoder,0x00400001,1,1,muveedsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0077
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,muveeesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0027
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,muveeeampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0003
CyberLink Real File writer,0x00200000,2,0,PDRMFileWriter.ax,1.00.0000.3307
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
PDR Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,PDAudEnc.ax,2.01.0000.1413
CyberLink VidAna Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDVidAna.dll,1.00.0000.0412
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18115
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
QuickPlay Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PCMRVSD80.ax,8.01.0000.1026
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Cyberlink Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Cyberlink DV Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDDVScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0426
LAME Audio Encoder,0x00100000,2,1,lame.ax,1.00.0054.50801
PDR WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,PDWavDest.ax,1.00.0000.6518
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005ffffe,2,2,muveem2vd.ax,1.01.0000.9816
CyberLink SBE Source Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PCMRsbesrc.ax,2.00.0000.2305
QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,QuickTimeSource.dll,6.00.0020.0015
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,PDAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.4417
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.4924
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink WebCamera NULL Render,0x00200000,0,0,YCWEBCAMERARENDER.ax,1.00.0000.0912
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
QuickPlay MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,PCMRM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2114
QuickPlay Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAudX.ax,6.01.0008.4604
muvee MediaProgress Filter,0x00200000,1,0,mvMediaProgress.ax,6.00.0020.0015
CL_EVRWindow,0x00200000,0,0,PCMREvr.dll,1.00.0000.2315
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,YCRgl.ax,2.00.0000.4305
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.01.0000.0919
CyberLink Effect Decorator (YouCam),0x00200000,1,1,YCFxDec.ax,1.00.0000.0816
CyberLink Audio Decoder (HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.4115
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1220
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,P2Gauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,P2GTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,P2GMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.2221
MainConcept MPEG Multiplexer-Plus,0x00200000,1,1,mcmpeg2mux.ax,7.03.0000.16926
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2024
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PDR MPEG1/2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PDVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2130
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,realmediasplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
LEAD MCMW Encoder 2.0,0x00200000,1,1,LCODCCMW2E.dll,
LEAD MCMW Decoder 2.0,0x00600000,1,1,LCODCCMW2E.dll,
LEAD Vorbis Decoder,0x00600001,1,1,LDecVorbis.dll,1.00.0000.0031
CyberLink DVD Navigator (QP3),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.3610
CyberLink Double Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,2,PDDoubleTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,QuickTime.ax,1.00.0000.1016
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.2905
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6001.18000
P2G Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,P2GResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
QuickPlay MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PCMRMpgMux.ax,5.01.0000.1129
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
P2G Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,P2GAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.4815
QuickTime Encoder,0x00200000,1,0,QuickTimeSink.ax,6.00.0020.0015
CyberLink PTS Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMPTSReg.ax,1.00.0000.1209
CyberLink HDV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PDhdvsrc.ax,1.00.0000.0116
QuickPlay Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.3512
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.3111
QuickPlay Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,PCMRaudenc.ax,2.01.0000.2031
KsProperty Interface Null,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRKsPropertyNull.ax,9.00.0000.0000
QuickPlay Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRdump.ax,3.00.0000.8231
Dirac Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,DiracSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Cyberlink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PDResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink DTVCC Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,PCMRDTVCC.ax,1.00.0000.1212
CyberLink Audio Wizard,0x00200910,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.1215
Cyberlink Streamming Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.2029
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Stamp Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PDStampEffect.ax,1.00.0000.1312
CyberLink QuickTime writer,0x00200000,2,0,PDQTFileWriter.ax,1.00.0000.3419
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PDR Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1805
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18115
PDR MPEG-4 Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,PDM4Muxer.ax,1.00.0000.2626
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink LPCM Converter,0x00800000,1,1,P2GLPCMCvrt.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x00600006,2,3,P2GMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Media Multiplexer Category:
MainConcept (MCE) MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,mceesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0026
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,muveeesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0027
MainConcept MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,mcesmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,mcmuxmpeg.ax,1.30.4178.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
LEAD MCMW Encoder 2.0,0x00200000,1,1,LCODCCMW2E.dll,
LogMeIn Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,racodec.ax,4.00.0000.0784
MainConcept MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mcevmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,muveeeampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0003
MainConcept MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mceampeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
HP Webcam,0x00200000,1,2,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18115

Media Encoder Category:
MainConcept (MCE) MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,mceesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0026
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,muveeesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0027
MainConcept MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,mcesmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mcevmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000

Video Capture Sources:
HP Webcam,0x00200000,1,2,,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Web Camera Filter,0x00200000,0,1,YCWebCameraSource.ax,1.00.0000.0912

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18115
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18115
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18115
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18115

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.2108
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.2812
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063







Hope this helps thanks allray:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you for the wall of text. 

The problem is you are running it with a watered down version of a low end graphics card that is already 2 generations old.

System Requirements Lab says you pass because all it checks for is if you have enough VRAM and the correct shader version to pass minimum requirements (which are always very optimistic). It doesn't care about Memory interface, clock speeds or number of shader pipelines, and that is the stuff that counts.

The only options here are to either upgrade your card (if possible, not easy with laptops), or turn down the graphics settings and live with the low frame rates.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh first time I posted I tsunami-ed the place with my directx report

I'll get around maybe 5-7 lines of info that I need from that the rest is every decoder you use and random stuff

8400GS = crappy graphics deal with it or buy a laptop (not cheap)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I personally really like the ASUS laptops (Ill just throw it there) show you what a real laptop is for $950
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220393

comes with nvidia 9650 graphics card
4 gigs of ram 800mhz ram
and a 2ghz dual core


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> he posted his specs look at that attachment GEEZ!
> 
> try running the game as XP [email protected] and ADMINISTRATOR
> 
> ...


Hehe, I can't open attachments! :grin:



Mcninjaguy said:


> I personally really like the ASUS laptops (Ill just throw it there) show you what a real laptop is for $950
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220393
> 
> comes with nvidia 9650 graphics card
> ...


I would upgrade the CPU and hard drive.

---

Good luck Morgiee... I hope you can find an inexpensive solution! :4-dontkno


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks AF3 and every one else.

AF3, you talk about a upgrade in cpu and hard drive. What do you recommend i get for my HP Pavilion DV6000 laptop please? and would this solve the problem because i would think its the graphics card that needs upgrading. But even then i know how to upgrade graphics cards for desktop PC's but how do you upgrade it in a laptop?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

your laptop can't be upgraded or I wouldn't dare to try. I don't like HP, compaq, DEll, acer, and a couple other ones. 
My preferences are for LG and ASUS laptops but I'm more towards the ASUS laptops.

I think the only way to replace a video card on a lot of laptops is to replace the motherboard since they're usually soldered on and can't be taken off except by breaking the motherboard.

This is my recommendation of a laptop thaat is very nice and cheap
ASUS laptop - $949
Nvidia 9650 graphics card
4 gigs of 800 mhz ram
2ghz dual core (intel)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220393


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Morgiee,
Beefing up the memory availalbe for your system would probably show a fair increase in performance (as long as you have a free memeory expansion slot). You have 2GB of ram which would be fine, the problem is you're sharing 767MB of this with your graphics controller. 

You can try tweaking vista by disabling all the services you dont need, check here.
A cheap easy way of getting a slight improvement in performance is to get a 4Gb USB dongle and use vista's *readyboost* function.

These are easy things to try, but if they don't give enough a performance increase you are looking at getting new hardware to run these kind of games smoothly.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I guess osmetimes I post the same info and I don't look up above I mean I just went up about 300 posts last week

like EXmachina said a usb stick might do good
like this 16gb flash stick for $40 after rebate its $20
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233042


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I am reading your computer's maintenance and service manual, and it appears that you can put up to a 250GB hard drive in this laptop which would give you more room, and if you were to put a 7200RPM hard drive in, it may help decrease load times somewhat.


Unfortunately, your RAM appears to be "maxed out" meaning you can't put any more in than 2GB.

It looks like you can put a Intel® Core™ 2 Duo processor T7700 (2.4GHz) in it.

It appears that you can't upgrade your video chip.
Sorry, but with a laptop you are limited to what you can upgrade. :sigh:

*Detailed Specs For Your Laptop:*
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/me/en/ho/WF06a/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354-3632100.html


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry to post twice, but;

ExMachina's suggestion may work the best for you. Shutting off unnecessary junk will help.

If you were to purchase and install Windows XP, your games may perform better. My games run so slow back when I had Vista on my laptop.

Another thing you can do to make your system run better is to download, install, and run CCleaner.
http://www.ccleaner.com/download

If you were to go to this section of CCleaner, you can disable some programs that start when you start your computer. Having them off to begin with, and just running them when you want to use them, you may be able to achieve better performance in your game...










This is what the program looks like; you can disable or remove items that run at startup. To be safe, use DISABLE. Turn some things off, restart your computer and see if there is an improvement... :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I deleted a lot of startup items some I just turned off

but since I hav e vista 64 I know it uses more than a 32 bit OS I use up around 1.2 gigs out of 4 gigs of ram


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Uh... Mcninjaguy? You were Morgiee all along?! 

EDIT: Oh wait, Morgiee only has 2GB of RAM. :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Morgiee? No I've always benn Mcninjaguy and I found TSF at my join date


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 28, 2008)

I think Mcninjaguy needs to take people less literally! :tongue:
I'd have to say vista32 is probably the worst games platform, it looks nice but thats probably it's only advantage!

_Edit: I think I need to learn to spell_


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ExMachina said:


> I think Mcninjaguy needs to take people less literally! :tongue:


I agree


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Microsoft should make a Thin Client + Media Center + Gaming OS that can be controlled completely from a gamepad! lol I'd be in heaven!


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 28, 2008)

I think it's called an Xbox! :tongue:


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It's too expensive for the level of functionality, and defective. Doesn't handle heat well and is loud. I may get one and stop making videos, music, and modding games.


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> I personally really like the ASUS laptops (Ill just throw it there) show you what a real laptop is for $950
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220393
> 
> comes with nvidia 9650 graphics card
> ...


Damn I can't believe I overlooked that one. That is pretty sick for under 1K

Valdeam


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

getting an Xbox 360 will never replace your PC!

I think at the E3 convention microsoft will be announcing its new gaming console for 2010 or 2011


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 28, 2008)

360's can be pretty damn noisy, mine always sounds like it's trying to take off!
You can't really beat gaming on a pc, but consoles are always good for simplicity.

soooo....I've lost track of the thread, what was the original quesition? :tongue:


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

My friends keeps crashing, I'm not too impressed but they look like so much fun.

I have tried to set up my laptop like a console, but I always end up doing many things on the keyboard to get a game to behave with a gamepad.

I think we left off with *Morgiee* looking for a new laptop.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

So morgie what do you think, sell your current laptop and buy this one?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220393


----------

